
Covid survivor receives $840k statement for treatment, with more on the way - onetimemanytime
https://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/local-news/covid-survivor-receives-840-000-statement-for-treatment-with-more-on-the-way
======
redis_mlc
I told somebody last week it would be about $1 million, but I guess I was low!

There were 3 reasons to intubate patients:

1) to protect staff from aerosolization

2) to add billing codes

3) to treat the patient.

Welcome to the USA!

(For non-US citizens, the hospital, doctors, and insurers send you a tsunami
of bills after treatment, sometimes for years. Many bills are incorrect, and
often the billing trauma is worse than the medical treatment. You can hire a
billing consultant to review and deduplicate the bills, at your own expense,
of course. There's no recorded penalty for overbilling.)

~~~
onetimemanytime
Remind me of the Chris Rock clip about a heart attack: congratulations says
the doctor, you survived and hands you a $100K bill.

~~~
redis_mlc
The estimation formula I used was:

($20,000/day for ICU bed + $20,000/day misc) * 21 days * 1.5 fudge =
$1,260,000

Even I was skeptical for a couple of seconds, but hey, US. :)

------
schoolornot
Total insanity, Alice in Wonderland like. I feel sad that the system is
unlikely to improve in my lifetime.

Patch Adams on this topic:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdCrPBqQALc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdCrPBqQALc)

